# swarm and bees on lilac



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Guess I am gona have to get a face book thingy


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

can you see the images from that link? I can but its possible others can't


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

No it said Amys page was unavailable at the time


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

i'll upload them to photo bucket.. maybe you have to be on her network to see them

try this 




the rest are here http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e8...10 may 31/


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

That one worked. Nice picts.


----------



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice pics.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Enjoyed the pictures, thanks for the second effort in posting,so we could enjoy them.


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the 2nd effort. Nice pics


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey Scott, nice pictures. Good catch.
I have to ask though, jeez, could you find any bigger rocks to set on your hives?
I know we get winds here on the south shore but you must get hurricane stuff in Pictou county judging by those stones.:lpf:
Perry


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

no problem all, glad you enjoy them.

Perry, i thought the rocks might actually be a bit too small LOL... just wanted to be sure and yes up on the hill here it gets **** windy, figured better too big than too small


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

afss said:


> i'll upload them to photo bucket.. maybe you have to be on her network to see them
> 
> try this http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e89/afss/swarm 2010 may 31/


In Photobucket. On the bottom left it gives you 4 link options. Copy and paste and the one that starts and ends like this.









That will show your pics here. Resize them to the large though. 640x480 (I think)


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

Hambone said:


> In Photobucket. On the bottom left it gives you 4 link options. Copy and paste and the one that starts and ends like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


treid that but it would only let me post 4 in a post and i was going to put up 4 posts but figured that would defeat the purpose.. there are a few thumbnails on the first post now with a link to the album


----------

